# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  کتاب جدید مدیریت بانک اطلاعاتی اوراکل 11g

## sajjadrazmi

سلام

کتاب زیر هدیه کوچکی است از طرف من به همه دوستان و هموطنان عزیزم.

امیدوارم از خواندن آن لذت و نهایت استفاده را ببرید.

http://naghoos-andisheh.ir/bookview.aspx?bookid=1486184

خوشحال میشم اگه انتقاد یا پیشنهادی داشتید به آدرس الکترونیکی اینجانب sajjad.razmi@gmail.com ارسال نمایید.

با تشکر و احترام

----------


## gold-sky

با سلام، بنده با اوراکل ماسترو کار میکنم.
اصلا هدف بنده از کارکردن با اوراکل این بود که شنیده بودم توی اوراکل میشه کلاس و شی تعریف کرد 
(یعنی برنامه نویسی شی گرا)
ولی حالا که با کلی دردسر نرم افزاراشو گیر آوردم، دستوری
برای تعریف کلاس و شی نمیبینم.
تمام فایلهای آموزشی فارسی و انگلیسی رو هم
گشتم.
فقط تعریف جدول داره!!!
لطفا اگه کسی بلده چطوری میشه یه پایگاه داده
شی گرا ایجاد کرد، بهم خبربده. خیلی حیاتیه..
حالا اگه توی اوراکل هم نشد، عیبی نداره. توی هر پایگاه داده ی دیگه ای که باشه خوبه!
با عرض معذرت، پایگاه داده شی گرا: پایگاه داده ای که وقتی ازش کوئری میگیریم، بجای جدول و رکورد، بهمون شیء برمیگردونه.
یا حق
(منتظرتونم بچه ها)

----------


## alireza.tofigh

چیزی که بابتش قرار باشه پول گرفته بشه چطور می تونه هدیه باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## رسول_57

انتظاری داری کتاب به این عظیمی را پس از ترجمه و ویرایش مجانی ارائه گردد . درست است ؟ !

----------


## sajjadrazmi

سلام

جهت اطلاع دوستان عرض کنم که کتاب تالیف است نه ترجمه. انشا الله بزودی جلد دوم کتاب نیز با عنوان (مدیریت پیشرفته بانک اطلاعاتی oracle 11g) چاپ و توزیع می شود.

----------


## sajjadrazmi

سلام

جهت اطلاع دوستان عرض کنم که کتاب تالیف است نه ترجمه.
انشا الله بزودی جلد دوم کتاب نیز با عنوان (مدیریت پیشرفته بانک اطلاعاتی oracle 11g) چاپ و توزیع می شود.

----------


## رسول_57

> سلام
> 
> جهت اطلاع دوستان عرض کنم که کتاب تالیف است نه ترجمه.
> انشا الله بزودی جلد دوم کتاب نیز با عنوان (مدیریت پیشرفته بانک اطلاعاتی oracle 11g) چاپ و توزیع می شود.


ولی فکر کنم یک کتاب اصلی را پیش رویتان قرار داده اید ، البته احساس من این است چون کتابتان را دو بار خوانده ام . نظم مناسبی دارد هر چند بعضی بخش ها با جزئیات بحث نشده مثل Export و Import ، کاربرها و رل ها و ...

----------


## sajjadrazmi

> ولی فکر کنم یک کتاب اصلی را پیش رویتان قرار داده اید ، البته احساس من این است چون کتابتان را دو بار خوانده ام . نظم مناسبی دارد هر چند بعضی بخش ها با جزئیات بحث نشده مثل Export و Import ، کاربرها و رل ها و ...


سلام
خدمتتون عرض کنم که بنده سعی کردم تا کتاب را بر اساس سرفصل های خود شرکت اوراکل بنویسم. تو بعضی قسمتها هم به خاطر عدم پیچیدگی، جزئیات زیاد گفته نشده است ولی تمام مطالب در حد نیاز به صورت کامل بیان شده است. می توانید با کتابهای انگلیسی مقایسه کنید. همچنین برخی مطالب همانند پارتیشن بندی جداول، Materialized View و... نیز، اضافه بر سرفصلهای اوراکل در کتاب توضیح داده شده است.
در ضمن، من این کتاب را بر اساس تجربیات شخصی خودم و مطالعه حدود 20 کتاب انگلیسی، مستندات خود سایت اوراکل و ... نوشته ام.

در هر حال، امیدوارم برایتان مفید باشد.

----------


## رسول_57

از نظر من که کتاب بسیار خوبی است هر چند کاش براساس oracle 10g می نوشتید چون بالا آوردن  Oracle 11g با تمامی امکانات مثل Enterprise Manager به سخت افزار بسیار قوی نیازمند است .   شما معمولا در قسمت های مختلف مرتبط با DDL و یا DML از سینتکس Sql باستفاده کرده اید . چه خوب بود که استفاده از EM و یا از آن مهم تر Pl Sql Developer را نیز بیشتر شرح می دادید . می دانید که ایرانی ها کلا با Wizard ها راحت ترند هر چند Pl Sql تنها مبتنی بر ویزارد نیست .  با این حال در مجموع اگر نگویم بهترین ولی مطمئنا یکی از بهترین کتاب های فارسی موجود در بازار است که بهتر است با این وضعیت دلار و نرخ کاغذ با همان نرخ قبلی خریداری شود ، مطمئنا برای همه مفید خواهد بود .

----------


## aromega65

سلام آقای رزمی
من کتاب شما رو از انقلاب خریدم
من تا حالا وی بی کار می کردم و میخوام وارد دنیای اوراکل بشم
ولی متاسفانه مشکل اساسی که در زمینه اوراکل تو کشور ما وجود داره عدم پشتیبانی از اونه
من چند سال پیش هم که میخواستم بیام به سمت اوراکل با مشکل پیدا کردن سی دی نصب اپلیکشن سرور روبرو بودم و متاسفانه هنوز هم مشکل پا برجاست
در زمینه نصب دیتابیس و آموزش نصبش و مدیریت پایگاهش خیلی بحث شده ولی متاسفانه و متاسفانه در مورد اپلیکشن سرویس (فرم و ریپورت) نه سی دی نصبی و نه آموزشی و نه هیچی من انقلاب و چهار راه ولیعصر و پایتخت و همه جا رو گشتم ولی وقتی به فروشنده میگی اوراکل اپلیکشن سرور یارو هنگ میکنه یا اینکه فوری میپره سی دی نصب پایگاه داده رو بهت معرفی میکنه...واقعا گیج شدم  لطفا کمکم کنید یا آدرس یا راهی رو برای بدست آوردن سی دی نصب و آموزش اپلیکشن سرور برای ساخت فرم و ریپورت تحت وب بهم نشون بدید..هزینش مهم نیست

----------


## رسول_57

> سلام آقای رزمی
> من کتاب شما رو از انقلاب خریدم
> من تا حالا وی بی کار می کردم و میخوام وارد دنیای اوراکل بشم
> ولی متاسفانه مشکل اساسی که در زمینه اوراکل تو کشور ما وجود داره عدم پشتیبانی از اونه
> من چند سال پیش هم که میخواستم بیام به سمت اوراکل با مشکل پیدا کردن سی دی نصب اپلیکشن سرور روبرو بودم و متاسفانه هنوز هم مشکل پا برجاست
> در زمینه نصب دیتابیس و آموزش نصبش و مدیریت پایگاهش خیلی بحث شده ولی متاسفانه و متاسفانه در مورد اپلیکشن سرویس (فرم و ریپورت) نه سی دی نصبی و نه آموزشی و نه هیچی من انقلاب و چهار راه ولیعصر و پایتخت و همه جا رو گشتم ولی وقتی به فروشنده میگی اوراکل اپلیکشن سرور یارو هنگ میکنه یا اینکه فوری میپره سی دی نصب پایگاه داده رو بهت معرفی میکنه...واقعا گیج شدم  لطفا کمکم کنید یا آدرس یا راهی رو برای بدست آوردن سی دی نصب و آموزش اپلیکشن سرور برای ساخت فرم و ریپورت تحت وب بهم نشون بدید..هزینش مهم نیست...ایمیل من aromega65@gmail.com و   09128884930


با سلام 

البته یک سری از محصولات اوراکل معمولا با کمی جستجو پیدا می شوند (محصولات عمومی تر) ولی خوب مگر چند نفر با اوراکل کار می کنند که شما از فروشگاه های معمولی انتظار ارائه آن را دارید . بسیاری از محصولات را می توانید از سایت های مختلف بیابید و البته با کمی جستجوی بیشتر کرک آن را هم پیدا کنید (طبیعتا نمی خواهید قیمت واقعی محصول را بپردازید ؟!)

مثلا برای نرم افزار مورد نظرتان به آدرس زیر رجوع کنید ؟ 

http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/mi...10-085449.html

----------


## aromega65

> با سلام 
> 
> البته یک سری از محصولات اوراکل معمولا با کمی جستجو پیدا می شوند (محصولات عمومی تر) ولی خوب مگر چند نفر با اوراکل کار می کنند که شما از فروشگاه های معمولی انتظار ارائه آن را دارید . بسیاری از محصولات را می توانید از سایت های مختلف بیابید و البته با کمی جستجوی بیشتر کرک آن را هم پیدا کنید (طبیعتا نمی خواهید قیمت واقعی محصول را بپردازید ؟!)
> 
> مثلا برای نرم افزار مورد نظرتان به آدرس زیر رجوع کنید ؟ 
> 
> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/mi...10-085449.html


مرسی دوست من از راهنمایی که کردی
من حاضرم قیمت واقعیشو بپردازم ولی شما یه فروشگاه رو به من نشون بدید که خدمات اوراکل رو ارائه بده
خودتون بهتر میدونید که با سرعت اینترنت تو کشور ما دانلود کردن یه فایل با حجم بالای یک گیگ یعنی چی..
در هر صورت من بازم منتظر کمک شما دوستان هستم البته با مولف کتاب شرکت اوراسل آقای مومن هم صحبت کردم که قرار شد تا هفته آینده سی دی نصبش رو برام تهیه کنه

----------


## sajjadrazmi

> سلام آقای رزمی
> من کتاب شما رو از انقلاب خریدم
> من تا حالا وی بی کار می کردم و میخوام وارد دنیای اوراکل بشم
> ولی متاسفانه مشکل اساسی که در زمینه اوراکل تو کشور ما وجود داره عدم پشتیبانی از اونه
> من چند سال پیش هم که میخواستم بیام به سمت اوراکل با مشکل پیدا کردن سی دی نصب اپلیکشن سرور روبرو بودم و متاسفانه هنوز هم مشکل پا برجاست
> در زمینه نصب دیتابیس و آموزش نصبش و مدیریت پایگاهش خیلی بحث شده ولی متاسفانه و متاسفانه در مورد اپلیکشن سرویس (فرم و ریپورت) نه سی دی نصبی و نه آموزشی و نه هیچی من انقلاب و چهار راه ولیعصر و پایتخت و همه جا رو گشتم ولی وقتی به فروشنده میگی اوراکل اپلیکشن سرور یارو هنگ میکنه یا اینکه فوری میپره سی دی نصب پایگاه داده رو بهت معرفی میکنه...واقعا گیج شدم  لطفا کمکم کنید یا آدرس یا راهی رو برای بدست آوردن سی دی نصب و آموزش اپلیکشن سرور برای ساخت فرم و ریپورت تحت وب بهم نشون بدید..هزینش مهم نیست...ایمیل من aromega65@gmail.com و   09128884930


سلام
به همراه کتاب یک DVD هم ارائه شده است که شامل نرم افزارهای نصب اوراکل و همچنین چند نرم افزار کمکی (نرم افزارهایی که با آنها می توانید به اوراکل وصل شده و با آن کار کنید مثل pl/sql developer و ...) می باشد.

----------


## aromega65

> سلام
> به همراه کتاب یک DVD هم ارائه شده است که شامل نرم افزارهای نصب اوراکل و همچنین چند نرم افزار کمکی (نرم افزارهایی که با آنها می توانید به اوراکل وصل شده و با آن کار کنید مثل pl/sql developer و ...) می باشد.


سلام اقای رزمی منظور من اصلا کار با بانک اوراکل نیست
منظور من سی دی نصب و یا کتاب آموزش Oracel Build Internet Application یا Oracel Developer Suite  یا همان JDeveloper  یا همان ساخت فرم و ریپورت برای بانک اطلاعاتی اوراکل که تحت وب کار میکنه یا همان برنامه ای که برنامه های کاربردی می سازه نه بانک اطلاعاتی اوراکل
متاسفانه در زمینه نرم افزار یاد شده فقط یک کتاب آموزشی وجود داره که تالیف آقای مومن و از انتشارات ناقوس هستش و خیلی هم کلی گفته شده
واقعا نمیدونم و نتونستم بفهمم چرا این نرافزار طرفدارای زیادی نداره و همیشه در موردش خیلی کم بحث می شه و خیلی کلی گویی میشه
اگه مشکلی داره یا عیب و ایرادی لطفا بگید که ما هم دنبالش نگردیم
مطمئنم که کتاب و یا حتی سی دی آموزش و نصب این برنامه اگه به صورت تخصصی و ساده و روان به زبان فارسی وجود داشته باشه طرفدارای زیادی پیدا خواهد کرد

----------


## sajjadrazmi

> سلام اقای رزمی منظور من اصلا کار با بانک اوراکل نیست
> منظور من سی دی نصب و یا کتاب آموزش Oracel Build Internet Application یا Oracel Developer Suite  یا همان JDeveloper  یا همان ساخت فرم و ریپورت برای بانک اطلاعاتی اوراکل که تحت وب کار میکنه یا همان برنامه ای که برنامه های کاربردی می سازه نه بانک اطلاعاتی اوراکل
> متاسفانه در زمینه نرم افزار یاد شده فقط یک کتاب آموزشی وجود داره که تالیف آقای مومن و از انتشارات ناقوس هستش و خیلی هم کلی گفته شده
> واقعا نمیدونم و نتونستم بفهمم چرا این نرافزار طرفدارای زیادی نداره و همیشه در موردش خیلی کم بحث می شه و خیلی کلی گویی میشه
> اگه مشکلی داره یا عیب و ایرادی لطفا بگید که ما هم دنبالش نگردیم
> مطمئنم که کتاب و یا حتی سی دی آموزش و نصب این برنامه اگه به صورت تخصصی و ساده و روان به زبان فارسی وجود داشته باشه طرفدارای زیادی پیدا خواهد کرد


سلام
الان به جای oracle form developer از Oracle Application Express یا APEX استفاده میشه. اگه علاقمند بودین می تونین از اون استفاده کنید. تو اینترنت جستجو کنین، مطلب زیاد داره. تو سایت اوراکل هم یه سری pdf و ... در موردش هست.

----------


## javabook

*پایگاه داده شی گرا در اوراکل 

*سلام . مدتی بود که دنبال طراحی پایگاه داده شی گرا در سایت های فارسی بودن که به سایت jnpgroup.ir رسیدم . 

مدیر این گروه یک سری آموزش بیست قسمتی از پایگاه داده شی گرا قرار داده بود که بررسی کامل از این نوع از پایگاه داده ها می پرداخت .

من فقط به 3 قسمت اول این سری آموزش دسترسی داشتم و واقعا عالی بود . برای نمونه این مطالب از سایت jnpgroup.ir برداشتم : 
"
حال برای اینکه نوعی از شی کتاب را در پایگاه داده اوراکل داشته باشیم به صورت زیر عمل می کنیم : 
CREATE TYPE book_typ AS OBJECT (
  idno           NUMBER,
  title          VARCHAR2(200),
  isbn          VARCHAR2(25),
  author         VARCHAR2(100),
  publisher      VARCHAR2(70),
  MAP MEMBER FUNCTION get_idno RETURN NUMBER, 
  MEMBER PROCEDURE display_details ( SELF IN OUT NOCOPY book_typ ));
/

CREATE TYPE BODY person_typ AS
  MAP MEMBER FUNCTION get_idno RETURN NUMBER IS
  BEGIN
    RETURN idno;
  END;
  MEMBER PROCEDURE display_details ( SELF IN OUT NOCOPY book_typ ) IS
  BEGIN
    -- use the PUT_LINE procedure of the DBMS_OUTPUT package to display details
    DBMS_OUTPUT.PUT_LINE(TO_CHAR(idno) || ' ' || title || ' ' || isbn);
    DBMS_OUTPUT.PUT_LINE(author  || ' '  || publisher );
  END;
END;


به همین راحتی ( نوشتن متدها اختیاری می باشد ) .
خب  به بررسی این نوع OBJECT  می پردازیم . همان طور که یک فیلد را از نوع int  یا varchar تعریف می کنید می توانید نوع  فیلد را  OBJECT تعریف کنیم  و  مقدار این فیلد ها  یک شی ای از type مورد نظر خواهد بود . 
نوع object مثل شی های زبان برنامه نویسی جاوا  دارای دو مولفه است :

attribute ها : که  یک مقدار را از یک نوع خاص درون آن نگهداری می کنیم .method  ها : که یا function است یا  procedure  .  که function  برای متدی که  مقداری را برگشت می دهد  , procedure برای تعریف متد هایی که خروجی خاصی  ندارند .

ساخت جدول کتاب به صورت زیر است : 

CREATE TABLE book_tbl(   book         book_typ,   contact_date    DATE );  INSERT INTO book_tbl VALUES (   book_typ (1, 'java','1-650-555-0125', 'amiry2', 'jnpgroup.ir'),   '24 Jun 2013' );نمونه ای از به کار گیری  متد ها :
SELECT b.book.get_idno() FROM book_tbl b;نحوه ذخیره سازی object  در یک جدول به صورت های زیر ممکن است : 

جداول  رابطه ای : که شی را با دیگر داده های جدول ذخیره خواهد کرد .  مثل نمونه  بالا .  که در این مورد شی ها در  ستونی از جدول ذخیره می شوند .جداول  شی :  که در انها فقط شی ذخیره خواهد شد . هر سر از این نوع جداول را row  object گویند . برای روشن شدن موضوع به مثال زیر توجه کنید : CREATE TABLE book_obj_table OF book_typ;

INSERT INTO book_obj_table VALUES (book_typ (1, 'java','1-650-555-0125', 'amiry2', 'jnpgroup.ir')  );


SELECT VALUE(b) FROM book_obj_table b         WHERE b.author = 'Smith';
"

برای مطالعه این سری مقالات به سایت jnpgroup.ir  بخش آخرین اخبار یا از آموزش های جدید می تونید به این مقالات دسترسی پیدا کنید .

----------


## pilomax

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت آقای رزمی. آقا واقعا گل کاشتی جفت کتاب های نوشته شده رو دیدم و لذت بردم. دست گلتون درد نکنو. خیلی نظر های کودکانه وبراتون گزاشتن. ولی  نظیر کتاب شما رو ندیده بودم . ممنون :تشویق:

----------


## kolalimorteza

کتاب آموزش سریع Oracle PL/SQL همراه با پیاده سازی یک پروژه کامل
*طالب خفائی ،مرتضی کللی خورموجی ،سعید طلعتیان*

----------


## kolalimorteza

کتاب آموزش سریع Oracle PL/SQL همراه با پیاده سازی یک پروژه کامل

----------


## kolalimorteza

* 					کتاب آموزش سریع Oracle PL/SQL همراه با پیاده سازی یک پروژه کامل 				*

کتاب آموزش سریع Oracle PL/SQL همراه با پیاده سازی یک پروژه کامل

----------


## ghasemi414

kolalimorteza عزیز

لازم نیست توی همه تاپیک ها این لینک کتابتون رو بزارید. یک تاپیک اختصاصی هم برای این موضوع باز کنید کافیه.
والا اگه کتابتون خوب باشه همه متوجه می شن نمی خواد تو هر جا کپی پیستش کنید .   :خیلی عصبانی: 

این تالار صاحاب نداره!

----------

